# My favorite rod... RIP



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

It was a sad day. My favorite spinning rod broke today after 15 or so years of service. It was a Shimano Spinning rated for 4-12# line.

Anyone have any recommendations on a replacement rod? I will be putting a Shimano FX200 Quickfire on it. Id like it to be a 6' rod.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

15 years ? That's pretty good !!

My choice's would be to replace it with the same thing or a St. Croix or a G. Loomis..

The Fenwick's I have....I'm not too happy with lately, the action just doesn't seem right. They seem too stiff and just don't seem to have the 'light' action I would like.....

Good luck !!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I was thinking about replacing it with the Shimano Clarus or a Shakspeare Ugly Stick. Anyone have a review of either rod?


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Been using the Ugly Stick "LITE" for about 6 years now. I am going to buy another one soon. Not very expensive and seem to be unbreakable. The action on it is excellant in my opinion. you could feel the lightest of bites.I definatly recomend this rod. I just don't see the point in spending big bucks on a rod, I am sure many will argue this though.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

sillyphil said:


> I definatly recomend this rod. I just don't see the point in spending big bucks on a rod, I am sure many will argue this though.


The price is definitely attractive. Ive had a 7' Ugly for just as long as the Shimano so I know they are good rods and will last.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

spend the extra money and get the G. Loomis their GL2 rod is that best that i have ever used. plus there warranty is great. i shut 2 of my loomis rods in my tailgate and broke off the tips and they replaced them with no questions asked.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

didnt you learn after the first one?? jk


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

if you gave us a price range we could recommend a rod for you


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Up to $50


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

for the price you pay the ugly stick is a sweet pole. i like them alot they are very durable but still get pretty good action, and you can beat the crap out of them.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

pintail said:


> for the price you pay the ugly stick is a sweet pole. i like them alot they are very durable but still get pretty good action, *and you can beat the crap out of them*.


I am harsh on my equipment, it definitely gets used. Im surprised the Shimano lasted as long as it did.

I stopped by sportsmans to price them out today and ran into a snag... They have a Pfleuger rod and reel combo for the same price as an Ugly Stick rod only. The Pfleuger rod felt pretty good but the reel isnt that great. Since I already have an awesome reel I was thinking of picking up the Pfleuger combo and use the reel on one of my ice rods. It would do fine for dropping a jig straight down an ice hole.

Anyone know anything about the Pfleuger Echelon rod? I think it was an IM6 blank.


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

in that price range id definintly pick up a mediumheavy berkley lightnin rod 6 and a half foot


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The Ugly Stik Lite is a great little rod with a really sensitive tip, but the overall weight of the rod is quite heavy compared to a St. Croix or a Shimano.

I'd put my money on the Ugly to outlast the others, but the Uglies tend to lose the inner ring on the top guide pretty quickly, in my experience with them. I just recently picked up a St. Croix Truimph Light rod and it's performing wonderfully. It was in the discount bin at SW in Provo for $40, normally $60. It's a solid one piece though.

At least the Ugly Stik breaks down and, like mentioned, will handle abuse.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've fished with an ugly stick for probably 12 years. I like it, I don't love how floppy the tip is, but I bought it when I was a kid and probably should have picked a different action. But I use it still, and it has caught a lot of fish. A friend of mine bought a ugly stick light (lite), (not sure how to spell it) and I really like it. It seems like a sweet little rod. I think it would be hard to beat in that price range. The only experience I have had with pflueger is my old fly rod i've used since I was 8 years old. Its a cheap rod, but it has been really good. I don't know much about pflueger's spinning stuff. Anyhow that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

The Shimano clarus is a pretty good rod. over the counter lifetime warranty is the best I have ever seen.

What kind of fishing are you doing? If you are dunking carp meat for cats, you dont need a sensitive rod, but a strong one. If you are jig fishing, you need a really sensitive rod. etc etc.

Dont buy an uglystik just because it wont break. Buy the rod that is best for your type of fishing.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Mostly panfish and trout.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I have an Ugly Stik Lite and i love it too. It's a 6'6" and is medium action works great for catfish and the occaisional trout or two.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Well... I ended up getting the Pfleuger combo. Like I said, the rod feels great and and the reel will be put on one of the ice rods. I'll let you know how it does tomorrow.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Berkley series one.


----------

